# Nervous wreck...please send good thoughts



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok well, I have been putting it off and putting it off...but Poppy is now 7.5 months old and today I called the vet to make arrangements to have her spayed...and it looks like its going to be this weekend !! :shock: 
I am really dreading it...poor little girl! I know that they all have to go through it but I have to have an interpreter with me whenever I speak to the vet (she doesnt speak English and I dont speak Chinese!)
She told me that I could take her home after the operation, but that they recommend keeping her in overnight for observation. What would you guys do? As everything in China, the whole thing is ridiculously cheap...around $100 for everything including the op, anaesthetic, after meds, blood work and an overnight stay.I am just a wreck because this vet is the only one for hundreds of miles..I trust her...but I am still so tense.Please everyone, fingers crossed for my baby Poppy!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Poppy will do just fine! I don't know what I would do. Mine are boys and I've heard neutering isn't as major a procedure as spaying. I'm assuming that if she stayed overnight there would be vet tech's there with her? If that is the case that sounds good. :wink: That would be a difficult decision!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks Kari...I think if there are going to be vet techs there all night, I will leave her in their care, but if its a case of leaving her alone, I would rather take her home and be with her myself....I wish it was over!!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Camilla! Don't worry everything will go smoothly. If she is the only vet in a hundred miles, she has had a lot of experience =) Being Chinese I can tell you that in general those of us who are in the medical field are very meticulous, and I'm sure she will be doing everything possible to make the surgery and recovery go well. I would actually recommend that you allow Poppy to kept overnight, sometimes the excitement of being home combined with the pain of the surgery causes unecessary stress. Being at the hospital provides for quietness during those critical first 12 hours after surgery, and if they have overnight staff, they can attend to her needs and manage her pain. 

Good luck! I know you'll be on the boards the day she's done and we wish her a speedy recovery. 

-Nate


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you Nate for your help and encouragement!  :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i hope poppy will do just fine ........and i think its a good idea too , to leave her in their specialized care.....

keeping good thoughts :wave: 

kisses nat

ps i dread the day i have to get paris spayed.......


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks Nat! :wink:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

We brought Bella home within a few hours of her sx.......Bella was not in any pain, she was quiet and in no distress...she was happy just to sit on my lap. I felt better having her with me and I would not have put her in any jeopardy....our vet actually encourages you to take them home as he feels they settle better and with less tension, they recover more quickly....of course this is if the sx went thru without complications. I would get a translator to inquire if there actually is a vet tech in house during the night.....in Canada this would only be the norm in hospital type practices, not in private practice. 
This is just my opinion and you have to make choices that are in the best interest for Poppy. What ever you decide, I will keep Poppy in my thoughts and prayers over the w/e. We all stress out when our little ones are having any type of procedure done and feel immense relief when it is over LOL !


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Well best wishes for Poppy as Bindi is next week so I will be posting then  
My vet wants us to take her home but I think as long as someone is there overnight with the animals then staying there is best. I will have to worry about Kemo and stuff so that will be an issue. 

I guess being home has its advantages but............who can say. 

That is cheap!! I will be paying more than double that! 

Let us know Camilla what happens!!! :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm sure that everything will be fine but I'll keep you and Poppy in my thoughts and prayers until she's fully recovered.

I would hate to be separated from Lily even for one night (I'm a bit over the edge in that regard :lol: ) but it might be the best thing for Poppy. As long as there's someone there to monitor her, she will no doubt spend a quiet and restful night. If it's a matter of her being alone at the vet's, then by all means take her home with you.

I have a feeling that if you do leave her overnight... _you_ will be far more anxious and upset than Poppy. She'll be all dopey and sleepy so it probably won't matter quite so much to her.  

Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

I agree with what was said above - leave her if there will be someone there, bring her home if not.

I learned the reason for leaving them when I brought Frasier home instead of leaving him. It's hard to manage them that first day. There is no way to hold them that doesn't cause discomfort. That's why it's best to lay in their little recovery cage and not be moved. Also, after being home a few hours, she'll probably want to get up and do something normal like play with her favorite toy, which is of course a no no that first night and it's so hard to say NO when all you'll really want is to see her running and playing normally. Listening to Frasier's little tummy scream for food that first night and not being allowed to give him a single bite was absolute torment for me.

It's hard either way, but if I knew no one would be there, I'd definitely bring her home and deal with it myself. Just keep in mind, you'll suffer more than she will.  

After a few days - It'll all be over and life will be normal again.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I will definitley be thinking of you and little Poppy. I will be going through the same thing with Chloe in a couple weeks. Oh how I dread it! But, it is a comfort to know I have the "support team" on the Forum!  I'm sure she will come through with flying colors!  

sandra


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

My thoughts will be with you. I agree with the other posters regarding the overnight stay. If there will be someone there to moniter her, and the vet recommends it, I would leave her overnight. But if there is no one there, I would take her home with me. I know it is difficult to leave them. Know you will keep us posted.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I feel for you, it's awful to have to have surgery done on the little ones. I think it's much harder on us than them. Good thought will go to Poppy and Mommy.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

awe she will be fine. i left my tasha bird for a couple nights. i was worried about trying to keep her still. she was a very active girl and i have steps. and after being away from you the whole day she will be soo excited to see you and you don't want her to be moving around trying to jump up to get to you.


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

They didn't let you feed Fraiser after his surgery? I would have been worried his blood sugar would drop to low. They told me it was ok to feed Charlie but not to be surprised if he got sick. He didn't get sick he ate his food and I got him some soft food as a treat because he usually just eats the dry, he was really hungry, and he did just fine by morning he was back to himself and I had lots of trouble keeping him still... he wanted to do zoomies all over the living room  

I know you will make the right decision for Poppy and Charlie and I will be thinking about both of you this weekend.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Good luck to Poppy (and her mom  ) 

I'll send good thoughts that everything goes well

Meg


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

My thoughts will be with you and little Poppy. Good luck!!  :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Positive thoughts to Poppy I am sure all will go fine. Glad I have a boy since it is a simplier surgery. As it was I was a basketcase :roll:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Poppy and Camilla, I will keep you in my thoughts. I am sure Poppy will be fine. 

Good luck and God bless.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: Stinky hopes Poppy feels better soon and that Camilla doesn't stress too much, he also sends these.. :wink: 

:flower: :icescream: ccasion1: :love3: :flower:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Sending good thoughts Poppy's way!
She'll be fine. We all worry, which is normal.
She'll be back to herself soon after she is home


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Good luck Poppy! You'll do great!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

THANK YOU to all you wonderful people and your kind words...it is SO comforting to have you all as a support!  
I am on edge, as we are waiting for the vet to call.She works at another place too, far from here, so she needs to let us know when she can fit Poppy in.I am dreading the telephone ringing!
I will keep you all posted as to how we get through this...and thanks again to all of you for your encouragement!!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

A quick update on Poppy's spay...
As you know I was so freaked out about the spay, so I asked around as many foreigners here with pets as I could, as to which is the best vet in Beijing. It turns out that not many liked mine and most people use another one...it is an animal hospital where apparently everyone goes and has a good reputation. It is 2 hours drive away, but I dont care, if its the best!
I just called them and they were so nice..they have told me I can bring Poppy in on Sunday morning at 9.30.They also said that they want me to leave her there for 48 hours, so that she can recover in peace, and there is a vet there 24/7.The price also includes after care and they seemed so caring and concerned...so in short, I am taking her in on Sunday.
I will be picking her up on Tuesday morning...although I still feel anxious, I feel better somehow that this is going to be a better place for Poppy.
Will let you know how it goes! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

it's good that you checked around !! good recommendations are always important , i would drive that 2 hours extra too, if it was in poppy's best interest.
i hope this will ease your mind a bit :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I can sense your somewhat eased state of mind, knowing you're leaving her in such good hands. It will be a very long 48 hours but imagine the reunion when you and Poppy are back together. :love5: 

Lots of good thoughts heading out to you and Poppy.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I always look at the advantages and disadvantages of what the vet can do verses what i cant. I ask the vet what will be the reason to keep them. if its just to watch them and keep them quiet i can do that at home. Fi it is medically nesessary thats a different story. I ask what signs to look for should there be a problem. And am on watch till that time is over. I really dont likeleaving my babies anywhere if it isnt a necessity. I worry about them contracting something from the vets office believe it or not. they cant scrub the place down 24-7


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

BEST WISHES POPPY!!!!!!!!!!  :wave:


----------

